

Feedback for UK Writing Startup - JohnN
http://www.scribblesheet.co.uk/index.php
Hey everyone. I setup this startup with my confounder. Its for people who don't have time to blog, to write articles/essays etc and get feedback themselves. Typically, Paul Graham-esque essays and articles are likely to be written, as opposed to news reports for example.
======
JohnN
The site has been going for 2 days btw.

